# Programming the Foxpro FX5 Digital Caller



## yotehunter (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a ticket into Foxpro but was hoping one of you guys might be able to help. I have the FX5, but cant remember exactly the restriction on loading sounds into it. I see now that I have stuff in slots 000-049 and then 180-189 but then I jump around to 203, 206,211, etc. I think I remember them telling me to number them in order, and maybe I only have X number of slots that I can actually use?

I cant remember the specifics, but I think there are only so many slots, and sometimes I might have to rename the files. Can anyone enlighten me?

Thanks a ton


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

I just sent my model 48 back to get reprogrammed and I cant help with your question but i will say that you talk directly with a tech who was very helpful and , excellent customer service. I was able to repair my unit and get it reprogrammed for 15 bucks. I have had this call since 1994 Cant beat that. (717) 248-2507 Hope that helps.


----------



## baddog (Jan 30, 2010)

If you go to FOXPRO, Inc. - High Performance Game Calls. you can down load their utility program to handle the sounds on your caller it is easy to use and the instruction to download ,buy and use the program are under the Resource list (Programming Support Center) They also have online Instruction Manuals for their different models. Their site is very helpful for FoxPro users.


----------



## fox (Feb 12, 2010)

You can always send it back for i think its 20 bucks they will reprograme it for you.


----------



## otteb (Feb 18, 2010)

You are correct on your numbering and it says to make sure you don't have duplicate calls. Do check out their website. Pretty good.


----------

